# Stainless vs Aluminium Poling Platform



## Tip'n'Tail (Jan 2, 2017)

Go easy.. im new here!
Just wondering why you don't see stainless steel tube used on poling/casting platforms etc?. Aluminium seems to be the favoured material but it is notorious for dissimilar metal corrosion (when using SS hardware) and oxidisation under powdercoating when it has been chipped.

Is it weight? Or expense? Does SS fatigue and crack?


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I believe it to be weight plus aluminum is cooler in heat


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Aluminum is easier to work with all the way around ,much more forgiving


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Weight, ease of fabrication/repair...
To eliminate dissimilar metal corrosion use TefGel PTFE paste on the fasteners, it is space age stuff that works.


----------



## Tip'n'Tail (Jan 2, 2017)

Makes sense. Thanks


----------

